# EGR and DOF delete on X5



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

So I have a X5 35d and had some questions about emission system depress and I was wondering if anyone in here as done an emissions system delete(doesn***8217;t have to be on an X5, any bmw diesel)? How much was it to do? Do you like it a lot better without the emission system? How do you pass emissions testing if you live in a state that does emissions testing? Do they hook up one of the tailpipes to test your emissions it do they just plug their machine into the OBDII? This is my first diesel and for all my other cars that weren***8217;t they just plugged into the OBDII to see my emissions but then again those were gas and I don***8217;t know if they have different procedures for diesels.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Depends on the state


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Stevieg0515 said:


> So I have a X5 35d and had some questions about emission system depress and I was wondering if anyone in here as done an emissions system delete(doesn***8217;t have to be on an X5, any bmw diesel)? How much was it to do? Do you like it a lot better without the emission system? How do you pass emissions testing if you live in a state that does emissions testing? Do they hook up one of the tailpipes to test your emissions it do they just plug their machine into the OBDII? This is my first diesel and for all my other cars that weren***8217;t they just plugged into the OBDII to see my emissions but then again those were gas and I don***8217;t know if they have different procedures for diesels.


If you live in the state that does emissions or county they will test what comes out and check whether you have EGR still and DPF (DPF is visible from top of the engine).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

*EGR and DPF delete on X5*

So I have a X5 35d and had some questions about emission system and I was wondering if anyone here as done an emissions system delete(doesn't have to be on an X5, any bmw diesel)? How much was it to do? Do you like it a lot better without the emission system? How do you pass emissions testing if you live in a state that does emissions testing? Do they hook up one of the tailpipes to test your emissions it do they just plug their machine into the OBDII? This is my first diesel and for all my other cars that weren't they just plugged into the OBDII to see my emissions but then again those were gas and I don't know if they have different procedures for diesels.


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

edycol said:


> Stevieg0515 said:
> 
> 
> > So I have a X5 35d and had some questions about emission system depress and I was wondering if anyone in here as done an emissions system delete(doesn't have to be on an X5, any bmw diesel)? How much was it to do? Do you like it a lot better without the emission system? How do you pass emissions testing if you live in a state that does emissions testing? Do they hook up one of the tailpipes to test your emissions it do they just plug their machine into the OBDII? This is my first diesel and for all my other cars that weren't they just plugged into the OBDII to see my emissions but then again those were gas and I don't know if they have different procedures for diesels.
> ...


Thanks! I was thinking about deleting it but when I really thought about it, I have only have 1 problem with it and it has 125k on it so you have to expect that after 120k something is going to go ***8220;the only repair my car had was a new alternator at 45k***8221; but yeah I can***8217;t justify spending all that money and trying to pass emissions to delete something that has only had 1 problem and was free to fix under the emission system extended warranty.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Stevieg0515 said:


> Thanks! I was thinking about deleting it but when I really thought about it, I have only have 1 problem with it and it has 125k on it so you have to expect that after 120k something is going to go ***8220;the only repair my car had was a new alternator at 45k***8221; but yeah I can***8217;t justify spending all that money and trying to pass emissions to delete something that has only had 1 problem and was free to fix under the emission system extended warranty.


If you are at 125k you are done with extended warranties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Stevieg0515 said:


> So I have a X5 35d and had some questions about emission system and I was wondering if anyone here as done an emissions system delete(doesn't have to be on an X5, any bmw diesel)? How much was it to do? Do you like it a lot better without the emission system? How do you pass emissions testing if you live in a state that does emissions testing? Do they hook up one of the tailpipes to test your emissions it do they just plug their machine into the OBDII? This is my first diesel and for all my other cars that weren't they just plugged into the OBDII to see my emissions but then again those were gas and I don't know if they have different procedures for diesels.


You need to research the requirements for where you live. It's not a federally mandated process so no one here would know what your local requirements are. Also just because the requirements are one thing today does not mean that they won't change in the future and when they change, it won't be so they are more lax.
Where my cars are registered, there is a yearly inspection. Gas engines require a simple OBDII scan, diesels have a physical underhood inspection to ensure there are no mods, then an exhaust test on the dynamometer at various speeds.
This only applies to two counties in the state and there is only one shop that can do the required test for AWD diesel vehicles in the county where my cars are registered. Not fun.

Going to go on a slight tangent here and ask why even look into this after boasting about having the resources to fix your car without going broke (paraphrasing) in another thread. It's not like the parts and software for a delete are cheap, and the tree hugger / climate change believer in me feels deleting emissions equipment is wrong. The irony is I don't and will never have children and I think the kids being born today are the ones who will really feel the pinch for the actions of the past and current generations.


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

edycol said:


> Stevieg0515 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I was thinking about deleting it but when I really thought about it, I have only have 1 problem with it and it has 125k on it so you have to expect that after 120k something is going to go "the only repair my car had was a new alternator at 45k" but yeah I can't justify spending all that money and trying to pass emissions to delete something that has only had 1 problem and was free to fix under the emission system extended warranty.
> ...


Yeah when I had my emissions problem it has 120k on it so it was covered under warranty but my extended warranty just ended the other day when I hit 125k, cuz that***8217;s how many miles it was until. But 125k doesn***8217;t mean an a warranty is up my sister bought her BMW and it***8217;s a 200$ and where she bought it from offered a 8 year additional 100k warranty and the warranty covers everything but brakes, tires and ball joints so she is covered up to 8 years or 180k which ever comes first which will prob be the 180k.


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

FredoinSF said:


> Stevieg0515 said:
> 
> 
> > So I have a X5 35d and had some questions about emission system and I was wondering if anyone here as done an emissions system delete(doesn't have to be on an X5, any bmw diesel)? How much was it to do? Do you like it a lot better without the emission system? How do you pass emissions testing if you live in a state that does emissions testing? Do they hook up one of the tailpipes to test your emissions it do they just plug their machine into the OBDII? This is my first diesel and for all my other cars that weren't they just plugged into the OBDII to see my emissions but then again those were gas and I don't know if they have different procedures for diesels.
> ...


Now time for my little rant to you lol 
I looked up emissions laws for Mass and diesels 2011 or newer just get the OBDII plugged into the testing thing and older than 2011 has a tailpipe test. I was curious how these older trucks rolling coal I see pass emissions. And yeah I also was curious if it made a difference. It having one in Sri dynamic or power of the car. I also was pondering it because I had something wrong with the EGR valve and something else with the emissions systen was alll gunked up with soot and carbon and what not. It***8217;s bit about having the resources to do work on your car without braking the bank it***8217;s about that fact if who wants to. It have a car to drive for a few days because it***8217;s getting fixed? No one that***8217;s a pain in the butt. Also the resources I have are me ordering the part and fixing it myself by watching YouTube video on how to fix or do the specific maintenance I want to do on the car(everyone has that as a resource, all my friends that have BMW***8217;s fix what they can themselves if they can) and if the job is too big for my I have my BF who is a mechanic do it. I wasn***8217;t boasting about having resources that don***8217;t break the bank someone said that after a few costly repairs I won***8217;t be in the honeymoon phase with my car anymore and that I will just get rid of it and I said no I***8217;ll always love my car matter the cost of s reoairbeven tho I just pay for the parts I don***8217;t pay for labor but even if I did have to pay for labor I***8217;d still love it because some people such as myself research all aspects of cars including cost of operating and fixing it before they buy a car as part of their decision making in buying a car. And then another person said must be nice to not get ripped of by a mechanic and I said well you can find mechanics who won***8217;t rip you off and if your sick of getting ripped off then do what you can yourself and he said he violated his warranty by doing that so I said mabe you should get a car that isn***8217;t so expensive to fix but a shady mechanic will rip you off no matter what the brand of car so I said mabe he should lease instead of buy, I don***8217;t consider that boasting on having the resources to fix your car with out going broke I consider that giving practical advise on how to own an expensive car brand but without having to be rich and spend tons of money on fixing it aka do what you can yourself and find s cheap reliable mechanic lol


----------

